
Why Does the FBI Keep Arresting Asian-American Scientists? - Kuiper
https://news.vice.com/article/why-does-the-fbi-keep-arresting-asian-american-scientists
======
Zigurd
When stories like this appear in the press, it is always the victims, who have
already been smeared by the FBI, whose names appear. Why not the FBI agents
involved in a sketchy raid? Who are the macho men who manhandled a professor?
They deserve their own fame.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_Who are the macho men who manhandled a professor?_

Here's a crazy stereotype. I'm willing to risk the downvotes just to say it:

The football jocks from high school are the ones who become FBI agents. Of
course, they'll always resent the nerdy Asians who got better grades.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
That's an unusual analysis of high school dynamics and the persistence
thereof.

